# Jersey Giant with an infection, I think.



## fmckenzie (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a 3 month old Jersey Giant who has a large red lump on her head beside the left side of her comb directly above her eye. Her wattle and comb are bright red. She's eating and drinking and doesn't seem to be affected. I managed to grab her and take a close look and the lump is soft and feels like it is full of fluid. When I pressed it a thick clear liquid came out right at the base of the lump. Does anyone have any advice on what this could be?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We need pics so we can see what you see. It sounds like an infection of a wound. I would squeeze what you can, clean it up,and put some neosporin on it. Just watch the bird to make sure it doesn't get worse.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wouldn't this be the second one in less than a month we're seeing? In all the years I've been raising these guys I've never seen it. Wonder if something is up.

Apyl is correct, a pic is needed.


----------



## fmckenzie (Jun 28, 2013)

I will post one today. I'm thinking it is an abscess. It doesn't have a scab like pox does


----------



## fmckenzie (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you see any where that there is a brighter red spot? That would confirm infection. My response would be to wait, see if it does form a spot which when opened will allow it to drain. Opening before its ready could make it more difficult to clean up.


----------



## fmckenzie (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't see a red spot at all. The lump is very light in color and she seems happy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would take a wait and see attitude for the time being. If its a tumor and you open it that can create a whole different can of worms.


----------

